# Aluminum Target Shooter



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Hey Folks 

I milled out some thick metalcores (15mm Aluminum) at work which match the shape of Tobses great Targetshooterdesign.










Added some cheap scales (3.25 Euros each) shaped them with a file and wet sanded them up to 1500 grit.

One is fitted with a clamping method for bands, one is just a tubeshooter with holes.

I made a few more of those cores, if you like to start your own projekt and haven´t had the chance to cut a piece of Aluminum, you can get them from me here: http://slingshotforum.com/topic/26020-aluminum-targetshooter-cores/

Here is how they came out:














































Thanks for looking 

Cheers

:target: AnTrAxX


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Great looking as always my friend... :drool:

Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## flicks (Feb 16, 2013)

Awesome! The aluminium core with the scales looks great. A very nice idea with the attachment for the flatbands. :thumbsup:


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

Very nice


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Those look SO GOOD!


----------



## MagicTorch100 (Jun 4, 2013)

Genius. Also saw the set that Jorge reviewed briefly on the channel. Amazing craftsmanship Antraxx.


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Thanks Guys!

Those are really great shooters. Esp. the Tube-one is very nice.

Tubes were never my favourite choice of rubber, but it´s really a lot of fun with that handle.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Once again the winner is.............  Good job mate!


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Excellent job Jens!!!! The band/tube attachment looks great


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

That's some serious artillery, Mr. AnTrAxX. Hammer-grip! Yeah! :headbang: B) :bouncy:


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Those are awesome!and your photography makes them look like candy! yummy!!!!!


----------



## Blue Danube (Sep 24, 2011)

Lol, have you been spying in my shop...? Superb work!!


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Blue Danube said:


> Lol, have you been spying in my shop...?


Yes, we scan 

(honeslty did i copy something accidentally?)


----------



## Blue Danube (Sep 24, 2011)

Nope, we are just on the same creative wavelength.....
Explore and expand on ideas


----------



## Leandro (Aug 9, 2013)

*I liked the fork with elastic band..
very good!!*










*congratulations*!


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Great work again! Bravo!


----------



## Mike928 (Nov 20, 2012)

Amazing work! Great use of Kirinite.


----------



## squirrel squasher (May 17, 2013)

very lovely shooters


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

The black/grey-red kirinite as handle looks awesome, always top your work :bowdown:


----------



## dan ford (May 13, 2013)

Wow !! Both are stunning !!


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

traxx those are simply amazing you are turning out pure artwork brother very beautiful


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Lets face it these are outstanding SS. with the equipment at your disposal how can ordinary mortals compete? impressed.


----------



## stej (Jan 16, 2013)

Nice pieces of art! Great looking...


----------



## Spectre (Jun 13, 2013)

Gorgeous!! :wub:

And thank you for the chance! :thumbsup:


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

thats unbelievably will this never stop ( i don`t hope so ) i need a second secret money deposit to get al this slingies order`t na what a wonderful peace of work there again

cheers


----------



## f00by (May 18, 2010)

Nice ant!


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Are both the same price? One appears to be more intricate than the other, or are you just referring to the plain milled aluminum ?


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Thank you once again for all your kind responses 



Dr J said:


> Lets face it these are outstanding SS. with the equipment at your disposal how can ordinary mortals compete? impressed.


I only made the cores at work, the rest is really only done with Handtools, no magic involved 



Dr J said:


> Are both the same price? One appears to be more intricate than the other, or are you just referring to the plain milled aluminum ?


The 25 Euros is just for the cores. That amount barely covers the metal (if you had to buy only a small piece like that) and the shipping alone. And the most expensive part would be the cnc-milling


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Thanks, things are crystal clear now


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

"Wow", very nice Master, his work :bowdown: .


----------



## G30 (Apr 16, 2013)

Love the band attachment palmswell sling shot and ... wait thats everything isnt it ? Fantastic!!!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

"TRAX"!! BE THE MAN!!!!!!! AWESOME! :bowdown:


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Can i eat it? 

Nice one man, looks really clean. That handle material looks really cool btw


----------



## lexlow (Aug 13, 2012)

erm i think i need a moment alone now, i think i just had an accident


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Since the Design is a lot of fun to shoot i decided to make me a new "Everyday-Shooter".

Took him out again today to smash some Acorns and also took my Camera with me...sadly it started to rain...no Problem for me and the Slingshot, but i wanted to be inside before my Cam starts to complain 

It´s a 10mm Aluminum core with a Material called "Crushed-Bamboo".

It was a Cutting Board i saw in something like a "Dollar-Store". Costed only 3 Euros and is good for at least 3 or 4 Shooters of that Size so i had to take it with me. It feels more like Stone in the hand and under the saw, but when it comes to sanding it was kinda soft and some splinters broke out of the edges.

So i won´t recommend it as a perfect Material for Slingshots, but then again it polished very well, feels good in the Hand (only BLO this time, no wax) and i think the look is kinda unique. So as a "Carry-with-you-Slinger" i think it´s fine.

Because of that i also didn´t spend a lot of time with the Aluminum finish, will get scratches anyway.

Hope you like the "Grass-Slingshot" anyway 

Cheers and a nice Weekend.


----------



## lexlow (Aug 13, 2012)

very nice indeed, would like to have a shoot of that one, i would be to scared to bring the perfect ones out though


----------



## MagicTorch100 (Jun 4, 2013)

How come your 'everyday shooters' look so damn good, it's not fair!

Lovely work Antraxx, looks great.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Tssss what can i Say ? THAT IS A NOTHER LOVLEY SHOOTER !!!!!!!!
Chears realy cool that everyday plinker


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

It seems i have too much free-time at the Moment?

Finished one from that Line just a few hours ago...and it just stopped raining. So i took my Bike and drove to my trusty Spot in the Woods to take some Pics...hmmm...don´t you also love that clean and fresh smell in the Woods after a rainfall?

I found some High-End Car polish that really does an amazing job to that Kirinite. I doubt it gets any more smooth.

I have to admit...shootingwise it might be better if she was more rough...but...i like it shiny...and you can always rough her up if you want 

Polishing this one took me the last afternoons, hope it was worth it.

The Kirinite was forwarded to me by a Forummember, sadly that Color is not available over here.

So here is: "The Leader of the Pack"


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Nice !


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

You are making my mouth water!!!! Very attractive slingshot! You da MAN!


----------



## nchillbilly (Oct 13, 2013)

Absolutely awesome! I can't even begin to imagine how much something like those would cost.


----------



## Wild Shot (Oct 13, 2013)

these are amazing!


----------

